# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Olooriel's Scifi Battlemaps (Dungeondraft)

## Olooriel

I'm working on a pack of custom scifi assets for Dungeondraft, so there will be lots of futuristic maps coming up to test them, which I figured warrants a thread.

Secret Biotech Laboratory:


"The Hatch":

----------


## Olooriel

"Reactor Room"

----------


## Olooriel

"Transporter Room"

----------


## Olooriel

"Corridor to Turbolift"

----------


## Olooriel

Bar "The Hook-up"

----------


## Olooriel

Small Courier Ship "Rabid Wolf"

----------


## Tiana

Some of these are real neat.  :Smile:  Good colors to them. I love the reactor room.

----------


## Ilanthar

You're doing a great set of sci-fi maps!
Great use of lights & colors.

----------


## Olooriel

@Ilanthar: Thank you!  :Smile: 
@Tiana: Thank you! The reactor room is my personal favourite as well  :Smile: 

Cyberware Laborytory:

----------


## Olooriel

Lava Mining Station on a Volcanic Planet:

----------


## Olooriel

"You're looking for weapons? Sure, there's 'Arms at the Arm' - Ordrik has set up his stall in this old broken mecha by the edge of the forest, can't miss it really."

----------


## Olooriel

Lava mining station on a volcanic planet:

----------

